
A look at CockroachDB - mike-cardwell
https://akeyes.co.uk/blog/a_look_at_cockroachdb
======
mdekkers
In this Jepsen analysis, we’ll discuss multiple serializability violations in
CockroachDB beta-20160829 through beta-20160908

[https://jepsen.io/analyses/cockroachdb-
beta-20160829](https://jepsen.io/analyses/cockroachdb-beta-20160829)

